# LA ONDA KELVIN SE ACERCA AL PACIFICO SUR



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

Noticias : Ola de calor llega a Sudamérica proveniente de Australia
Enviado por noticias on 9/4/2005 9:25:46 (61 Lecturas) 
LIMA, Perú | AFP.- Las temperaturas de los países sudamericanos ribereños del océano Pacífico se elevarán a partir de la próxima semana hasta en cuatro grados a raíz del arribo a las costas de una masa de aguas cálidas proveniente de Australia, señaló este viernes este servicio de meteorología de Perú.

La enorme masa de agua, conocida bajo el nombre científico de onda Kelvin , permanecería en las costas sudamericanas hasta la primera quincena de mayo, dijo el responsable de la entidad, mayor de la fuerza aérea, Juan Coronado.

La presencia temporal de las aguas calientes provocará temperaturas anómalas en el otoño --que se inició técnicamente el pasado 22 de marzo--, y prolongará el verano en estas latitudes, agregó el funcionario.

En tiempo normales la onda Kelvin altera al alza en uno o dos grados en promedio la temperatura del mar, refirió.

"Las aguas cálidas viajan por debajo de la superficie del mar al continente sudamericano desde Australia, a través de una región conocida como Termoclina", detalló Coronado.

"La onda Kelvin afectaría a todos los países ribereños (Chile, Perú, Ecuador y Colombia)", acotó.

En el caso de Perú, la temperatura fluctuaría entre 24 y 27 grados centígrados.

Explicó que "esta masa es producto de la transmisión de energía de la atmósfera hacia el océano a raíz de un debilitamiento de los vientos del Pacífico ecuatorial tropical, que ocurrió en el mes de febrero".

"Esta alteración generó que se transmita energía hacia el mar y eso calentó las aguas que viene avanzando y deben arribar a nuestras costas hacia la segunda quincena del mes de abril".

El responsable del servicio peruano de meteorología descartó que la onda de calor tenga relación con el fenómeno climatológico del Niño, que altera en más de cuatro grados en promedio la temperatura provocando lluvias e inundaciones.

La onda kelvin toma el nombre del físico y matemático inglés William Thomson del siglo XIX, padre de la termología.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Osea que el verano va a ser más largo aún, jajaja que buena. Las empresas cheleras deben estar felices de la vida. Aunque hoydia no hace calor debo decir, está fresco el ambiente.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Estan locos, como va a ser 4 grados, se imaginan lo que puede provocar esto, algo peor que el fenomeno del niño, nuestro mar se caracteriza por ser frio, condicion que propicia la vida de fito y zooplancton y por ende la gran biodiversidad marina que tenemos, no en vano es considerado el marmas rico del mundo, imaginense que pasaria si sucede esto, los grandes cardumenes de peces migrarian hacia el sur buscando aguas mas frias, tal como pasa durante el fenomeno del niño, los peces se van pa Chile, esto no solo perjudicaria a los pescadores sino a la gran fauna de lobos, nutrias marinas y pinguinos, que se sabe perecen durante el fenomeno del niño, ademas de las crudas sequias e inundaciones que trae consigo este tipo de calentamientos, esto no hay que tomarlo a la ligera como lo ha hecho Filter, esto es serio, y mas bien hay que prevenir.
Por favor que nunca suceda esto....


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Nah lo tomé a la ligera porque no lo leí del todo, y sí tienes razón es serio ahora que lo leido completo, bueno me retracto en lo que dije


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hoy hace un frio de mierda


----------



## El Marques de Lima (Jun 29, 2004)

Juan1912 said:


> Hoy hace un frio de mierda


Juan que exagerado que eres!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Marques de Lima said:


> Juan que exagerado que eres!!


Mira ahorita estoy en mi universidad, en san miguel, cerca al mar y todo está nublado y hace bastante frío y para colmo estoy con manga corta .

espera.....a ti te conozco. no? :jk:


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Estan locos, como va a ser 4 grados, se imaginan lo que puede provocar esto, algo peor que el fenomeno del niño, nuestro mar se caracteriza por ser frio, condicion que propicia la vida de fito y zooplancton y por ende la gran biodiversidad marina que tenemos, no en vano es considerado el marmas rico del mundo, imaginense que pasaria si sucede esto, los grandes cardumenes de peces migrarian hacia el sur buscando aguas mas frias, tal como pasa durante el fenomeno del niño, los peces se van pa Chile, esto no solo perjudicaria a los pescadores sino a la gran fauna de lobos, nutrias marinas y pinguinos, que se sabe perecen durante el fenomeno del niño, ademas de las crudas sequias e inundaciones que trae consigo este tipo de calentamientos, esto no hay que tomarlo a la ligera como lo ha hecho Filter, esto es serio, y mas bien hay que prevenir.
> Por favor que nunca suceda esto....


EN PRIMER LUGAR LAS AGUAS SE VAN A TIBIAR SOLO 4 GRADOS ESO TAMPOCO NOS PONE COMO MAR TROPICAL HELLO???? VA MANTENER A LA ATMÓSFERA MAS CÁLIDA CERA EL INVIERNO MAS SUAVE Y MÁS CORTO ACERCA DE LOS PECES SOLO DECENDERÁN A MÁS PROFUNDIDAD NADA MÁS NO MIGRARÁN...... EN LA CORRIENTE DEL NIÑO SÍ LO ASEN POX QUE SE ALARGA A MUCHISIMO MÁS TIEMPO Y EL PLANKTON Y ZOOPLANTON MUERE DANDOLE ESE COLOR ROJISO AL MAR Y NO HAY COMIDA PARA LOS PECES X ESO MIGRAN POR UNOS MESES PERO DESPUES REGRESAN....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Con que se eleve tansolo un grado la temperatura media del mar ya es un problema, y eso es notorio porque muchas veces en la television sale sobre la mala cosecha marina, en los ultimos años hemos pasado de ser el 4to productor de pescado, a ser el 5to despues de Chile, claro que eso se debe en parte a un mal manejo en la explotacion de peces, pero tambien al calentamiento global que esta ocurriendo en los ultimos Años...
Ademas de que invierno mas suave se puede hablar si en Lima ya hace frio, asi que parece que esa onda no llegara, espero...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bueno !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 mas sol, mas playa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

maldita sea...es verdad....está haciendo ya demasiado calor


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

esto es culpa de los chilenos


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Ayer se registro 28° C. Hoy el dia estuvo templado, y al menos por san isidro y monterrico hubo sol todo el dia.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aqui desde hace unos 4 dias esta haciendo mas calor que en el mismo verano !!!! hemos llegado a 32 C


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

De verdad me llega este clima ya estamos otoño y parece verano increible, quiero usar mis chompas buuuu....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El verano llego, llego, con el sol y con el calor...


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

NO SE PREOCUPEN SOLO DURARÁ UNAS SEMANITAS MÁS DISFRUTANLA MIENTRAS PUEDAN.....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Los tres ultimos dias hizo un calor de mierda y hoy hace frio, el clima esta loco...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si hoydia hace frío y en la mañana hubo garua.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Carajo clima de mierda, todo el día estuve con manga corta en la universidad y hubo neblina....


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

aaa ve a ver... en que estacion del año estan ustedes? 

aqui en MExico es primavera!!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Otoño supuestamente.....


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Hoy el dia fue de otoño tirando para invierno, y hace unos dias hacia un calor insoportable!


----------

